# My Car in P and J The Morn



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

A wee feature on the Tuscan inside Your Car in the P and J for those in the north east tommorrow, excited to see how the car looks, not so excited to see my ugly mug in the pics!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Had forgotten about that, will pick one up in t'morning


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah i thought it would be in before now but defo in tommorrow, cos a little pic in today in the advert for tommorrows paper


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Be very careful, I had my GTV6 featured a few years ago, the P&J gave my details out to every bugger around. Got up in the morning to find some guy in my garden saying he was from the national papers and wanted permission to reprint my story, I had no problems with it so said yeah. The next day The Sun, The Mail, The Sport and The Record all had a big feature on how I got an ASBO because of the noise of her, but made out I hated the Police. I couldn't take the Alfa out for about 3 months for fear of being victimised by the local traffic cops. Didn't even get close to printing the truth.

Enjoy your time in the paper, just watch they don't try and screw you.

T


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahah thanks for that Big T, the girl at the p and j was nice, but thats enough press and work ripping for me haha


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Picked up a copy, looking good!


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

forgot to get a copy of this !!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to see the pictures!
To compare them with the pisstake pictures.. :lol:


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Well you should o bought yesterdays p and j haha


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

When can I expect to see you on the bck circuit again dan :tumbleweed:
Surprised you haven't came out with alan at the weekend he's usually oot.


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a life


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah.. me too... I won't be there... :tumbleweed:


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

You should try and appeal to a broader age of people, not only puttin flyers etc on modded cars but higher end stuff that born again boy racers drive, that would be a good start


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

djdan said:


> You should try and appeal to a broader age of people, not only puttin flyers etc on modded cars but higher end stuff that born again boy racers drive, that would be a good start


i do mate lol

stereotyping again 

its harder to attracted the older guys with the higher end stuff as they maybe sign up see alot of modded cars and think **** that lol


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I meant to post this in the other thread, Keep doing it right and keep the minority who ruin it for everyone else and you'll do ok.


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

wickedredc2 said:


> i do mate lol
> 
> stereotyping again
> 
> its harder to attracted the older guys with the higher end stuff as they maybe sign up see alot of modded cars and think **** that lol


And i love a Stereotype!


----------



## wickedredc2 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol. . .. need to get a hold of a p and j now


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey djdan,
Saw the article today, 
Very good pic. Will hopefully get time to actually readit tomorrow.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Read the write up yesterday, car looks really good


----------

